# Hand scraping a 48 inch wood lathe bed



## Peyton Price 17 (Mar 14, 2021)

So I just got a wood lathe bed planed at the tuckahoe machine shop museum with @DiscoDan . It is a rough finish because I planed on scraping it in. I have a 12x9 surface plate and am using that to see where to scrape. Any feedback would be great. Ps, I’m 13 and don’t have a job, so not much money to buy stuff. Also the workbench is to short length to put it up there and it is too tall. So I am left to the floor.


----------



## DiscoDan (Mar 14, 2021)

It was a pleasure hosting you and your brother today at the shop. It was fun for me because I had never seen the planer at work. If you didn't see my earlier post, I found out today that the show in July is on. So hoping your family can come down again.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 14, 2021)

No need to worry about flatness, just scrape to remove tool marks to a good appearance.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Mar 15, 2021)

benmychree said:


> No need to worry about flatness, just scrape to remove tool marks to a good appearance.


I also want to get it flat and even for practice because I want to rebuild my metal lathe, second op Hardinge


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Mar 15, 2021)

I think I want to use my money to buy an old Sawzall and make it a power scraper. My dad won't let me buy one until I can hand scrape good. on a small straightedge with 1/4 sqin of surface I got 32 points and about 45% contact. Is that good for 1/8 strokes? I want to rough with a power scraper and finish it by hand.


----------



## pacifica (Mar 15, 2021)

If one of the moderators will do it, I would donate $10 to help educate our youth-specifically _Peyton Price 17_.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Mar 15, 2021)

pacifica said:


> If one of the moderators will do it, I would donate $10 to help educate our youth-specifically _Peyton Price 17_.


No thank you. I don’t need any money. I have enough to buy and make a power scraper. Over the summer I make $100 to $200 in 3 months mowing the yard and doing yard work. So good enough to support some eBay tools and flea market.


----------

